# Clubs for beginners



## Tgself (Mar 25, 2021)

I am brand new to golf and am looking for recommendations on my first set. I would prefer one that included a bag as well. I am looking for something within the $300-$400 range that is going to give me the best bang for the money. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tgself (Mar 25, 2021)

What is everyone's oppinion on these golf clubs? I'm really interested in them but want some feed back from people who have hands on experience with them.


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

@Tgself Best to stick with one thread rather than creating multiple threads when basically asking the same question (so I've combined your two posts) 😉

I found this site (which may be where you found your "strata" idea 








10 Best Golf Clubs for Beginners this 2022 - Golf Influence


After trying out dozens of golf clubs, we've hand-picked the best golf clubs for beginners. Find out which one matches your style!




www.golfinfluence.com





If you're not sure if you want to stay with the game (surprisingly, it does happen  ) , it's not a bad idea to start out used. It can be difficult to find a good set at a cheap price point but if you look at older models, it might help in your search. Lots of golf shops have an indoor testing range where you can try some clubs out. 

Maybe if some of your friends golf, they might be able to help out as well.


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

Consider including the city/state you live in in your profile. May help find others in your area that can help.

*Update your profile location like this:
Top right, click on Account Details, then Account Settings,
Then in Location field, your ‘city/state you live in'
Then "SAVE" and you're done.*


----------



## Ric1990 (Apr 9, 2021)

I really like Dustin Johnson's stick - SIM2 3HL 3 wood. Such a great player he is.
He once said, "It's just a game. I love it. And yeah, I get frustrated, but I try to not let it get me too upset. I mean, I don't get upset over bad shots or anything like that." I like his sporting approach to the game and how he handles frustration.


----------

